# A thread to discuss FRETS (i.e., fretwire)



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is a reference for specs, opinions, etc.
http://www.lutherie.net/fret.chart.html

This is for those of us that like visual references:









My simple question to start this discussion is: 

Why don't we see more jumbo sized frets on acoustic guitars? (as they seem to have many advantages) .......or am I not correct with this "observation"?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Capos and jumbo frets don't mix well. That would rule it out for me, as I don't want to have to retune every capo change at an acoustic jam. 

Also for me, the jumbo fret advantage for making double step Albert King bends doesn't get much use on an acoustic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2016)

I tend to get used to whatever's on the neck.
I really have no preference.
Where would 'vintage' (or next to none. lol) fall in that scale?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I refretted a worn out Tak once with med jumbo wire (Stew Mac 0149 wide/medium which is about bang on for Fender med jumbo). It played very well but then again I never have thought about the practicality of capo's before. Good point cboutilier. I can see where the height might impede a capo but width shouldn't matter much.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

How would the fret height matter to the capo? The tension of the capo itself yes? I have never seen my capo depress all the way to the fretboard, if that was the case, then I would say yes.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

NtR Studios said:


> How would the fret height matter to the capo? The tension of the capo itself yes? I have never seen my capo depress all the way to the fretboard, if that was the case, then I would say yes.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


A capo tends to pull everything sharp when used with tall frets. The fret acts as a fulcrum.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm more of a 6230 guy, don't see what all the hype is about jumbo frets. You can depress notes too hard on big frets and make them sharp as well.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

All this mention about the capo, but it really depends on the type of capo you use. There are many capos out there that you can adjust the spring tension so it doesn't detune your strings regardless of how tall the frets might be.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I tend to get used to whatever's on the neck.


I cannot get used to whatever is the neck, unfortunately. I have a problem with vintage and mediums, especially bends. About all I can do with vintage frets is open chords. My fingers are just not that adaptable when it comes to fret size. Don't work that well with radii over 14" either


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a big list of excuses on why I play so crappy...
after reading this thread I can add fret size to the list...

next I going to have to get a capo... don't know why yet but I'm sure there is a good reason for it.

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Interesting comments so far! Thanks

Anyone using EVO fretwire? ......Comments
I spoke to a luthier about it recently and he was very impressed with it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Swervin55 said:


> *I refretted a worn out Tak once with med jumbo wire (Stew Mac 0149 wide/medium which is about bang on for Fender med jumbo). It played very well *but then again I never have thought about the practicality of capo's before. Good point cboutilier. I can see where the height might impede a capo but width shouldn't matter much.


This is exactly what I was curious about. Thanks. 
Good to hear that the guitar played so well after the refret with medium jumbo frets.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I tend to get used to whatever's on the neck.
> I really have no preference.
> Where would 'vintage' (or next to none. lol) fall in that scale?


Same here but having quite a few guitars that are at least 30 years old I'm not sure what vintage frets are. They seem as different as the newer ones. For that matter what constitutes a 'jumbo' fret?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I tend to get used to whatever's on the neck.
> I really have no preference.
> Where would 'vintage' (or next to none. lol) fall in that scale?


the wire fender sells as vintage size now
is .083 x .045.
so on that chart its the dunlop 6230- but not really close.
dunlop and jescar make wire thats closer to that.

http://www.lutherie.net/fret.chart.html

no idea what those gibson "fretless wonders" were like-


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Have a guitar refretted with 6105s. Tall narrow. Don't have to dig in for bends and bendy vibratos.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> Interesting comments so far! Thanks
> 
> Anyone using EVO fretwire? ......Comments
> I spoke to a luthier about it recently and he was very impressed with it.


I have gold EVO on a couple of guitars, medium height and width. I like it but I can't say I can feel or hear any difference between it and other wire the same size. It's supposed to outlast other wire, so we'll see if I live long enough to notice.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

greco said:


> Interesting comments so far! Thanks
> 
> Anyone using EVO fretwire?


I've got EVO on my semi-hollow baritone, and I love it. Longer-lived (so far) than nickel-silver but not as tool-cruel as stainless steel. Not a big fan of the gold coloring, but I can live with it.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I did a fret replacement going from 'vintage' small to a medium height. It was a noticeable difference in playability - the neck was fatter than originally.Those with smaller hands would notice the difference.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2016)

Is that a good or bad difference?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad you posted this Greco, as i have no idea what effect different frets have on my playing. I need to compare them one besides the other. Something new to me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is copied and pasted from the link in my first post in this thread.....interesting

Another factor in regarding fretwire is how people's playing touch can change over time. Years ago I refretted a mandolin for a guy who had bought his mandolin new in 1955 or so. By 1985 he needed a refret real bad. I did it with fairly similar wire (medium height and width) and within six months he was getting real anxious about how the new wire was so soft and showing wear already. I explained that the wire I used was 18% nickel, the hardest available. Dubious, he said “It must be made of lead solder!” To prove his point, he took one of his original frets and some of the new stuff I'd used and had them assayed at a lab. The original was 11% nickel and the stuff I used actually came in at over 19%. *What had changed was that the guy was older and his touch had changed. I've found that older players generally squeeze harder. Squeezing harder causes more/quicker fret wear (and at Greco's age...possibly fret sprout). *


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

marcos said:


> Glad you posted this Greco


I just wanted to start a discussion about frets/fretwire in general to learn more about the topic.
I'm glad that you are enjoying the thread.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I think my next Telecaster neck will have Jumbos on it. I enjoyed the jumbos on an Am Special Tele I played with at Long and McQuade a few times. I rarely find myself using a capo on an electric anyways.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

greco said:


> I just wanted to start a discussion about frets/fretwire in general to learn more about the topic.
> I'm glad that you are enjoying the thread.


Very much so. Its a part of the guitar that i know nothing about so this is very interesting and educational. Even at 63 years young, i'm still learning.


----------

